# Ein Finger an der Bremse?



## strige (6. September 2015)

Moin zusammen, 
Bin absoluter Anfänger  im Mountenbiken und habe schon einige Videos zu den Basic gesehen. 
Bei der Grundstellung heißt es ja ein Finger an die Bremse.. Ich hab bemerkt dass ich instinktiv immer mit 2 Finger (Zeige und Mittelfinger) bremse. Wie bremst ihr?  Ist das in Ordnung so oder muss ich mir das Bremsen mit einem Finger angewöhnen? Danke
Liebe grüße strige


----------



## 4mate (6. September 2015)

strige schrieb:


> Ist das in Ordnung so


Das ist in Ordnung so. Es gibt kein "Muss"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## danchoize (6. September 2015)

Wenn der Weg rumpeliger wird wirst du instinktiv entscheiden ob du den zweiten Finger am Lenker zum Festhalten oder an der Bremse brauchst  ...


----------



## strige (6. September 2015)

Supi, danke euch. Dann kanns weitergehen mitm training


----------



## RodseFoll (6. September 2015)

Mir ist schon öfter aufgefallen, daß viele Einsteiger ihr Cockpitsetup noch wie vom Händler fahren. Lass mich raten: Deine Bremshebel liegen direkt an den Griffen an?
Falls ja: Setz die Bremshebel mal etwas weiter nach innen. Soweit, daß du bequem den Zeigefinger auf das Ende des Bremshebels legen kannst. Das erhöht die Hebelwirkung, es ist weniger Kraft beim Betätigen der Bremse nötig und du kannst die restlichen Finger nutzen um den Lenker zu umgreifen.
Siehe hier:





http://stwww.bikemag.com/files/2013/06/IMG_5202.jpg

Falls nein: Vergiss was ich sagte


_Edit: Du kannst natürlich fahren wie du willst, bremsen tut´s auch so. Mir persönlich gefällt es aber besser, wenn ich mehr Finger um den Lenker habe. 
Und die meisten Bremsen heutzutage sind eh stark genug, um das Bike mit jeweils einem Finger an der Bremse zu verzögern._


----------



## 4mate (6. September 2015)

danchoize schrieb:


> Wenn der Weg rumpeliger wird


...bremse ich mit dem Mittelfinger!

So habe ich den besten Halt am Lenker, viel mehr als wenn ich mit dem Zeigefinger bremse


----------



## danchoize (6. September 2015)

4mate schrieb:


> ...bremse ich mit dem Mittelfinger!
> 
> So habe ich den besten Halt am Lenker, viel mehr als wenn ich mit dem Zeigefinger bremse



Da ich den Druckpunkt gerne nah am Lenker hab, würde ich mir so immer den Zeigefinger quetschen. 

Aber durch den nahen Druckpunkt hab ich die Hand soweit geschlossen das der Zeigefinger fast wieder mit am Lenker ist....


----------



## strige (6. September 2015)

Hab den Tipp  von rodsefoll mal befolgt und die Bremsen hinter die Schalthebel geschraubt. Ich glaube daran lags.  Ist nun wie auf dem Bild. Jetzt komm ich mitm Zeigefinger gut ran. Danke


----------



## Kriesel (6. September 2015)

Der Zeigefinger ist der einzige, den Du unabhängig von den Anderen krümmen kannst. (Probier's mal aus)
Wenn Du mit dem Mittelfinger bremst, ändert sich die Griffstärke um den Lenker und Du hat weniger Kontrolle.
Daher gibt es die Empfehlung, nur mit dem Zeigefinger zu bremsen.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (6. September 2015)

danchoize schrieb:


> Da ich den Druckpunkt gerne nah am Lenker hab, würde ich mir so immer den Zeigefinger quetschen.


Das wäre nicht schlimm. Aber dann ist Schluss mit Bremskrafterhöhung. Der Druckpunkt wandert. Auf eine einmal eingestellt Bremse kann man sich nicht ewig verlassen.


----------



## Joachim1980 (6. September 2015)

Gewöhne dir an mit einem Finger zu bremsen. Hintergrund: Mehr Kontrolle wenn es ruppiger wird. Moderne Bremsanlagen sind hierfür ausglegt das mit einem Finger gebremst wird.

Gute Anleitung zum einstellen der Bremsen:
https://www.canyon.com/service/supportcenter/article.html?supportcenter_articles_id=129

*Die Position der Bremsgriffe*
=> letzter Abschnitt der Artikels.

Ride on!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zweiheimischer (7. September 2015)

bei sehr langen, anhaltend steilen und technischen abfahrten bei niedriger geschwindigkeit (dauerbremsen) hab ich meist zwei finger an der bremse. trotz saint und 200er scheiben samt fetter gabel werd ich da "handmüde". oder ists die "angstklammer"? ;-)
bei schnellen abfahrten mit vielen schlägen meist nur einen (zeigefinger).

anm: fingerkaft hab ich, ich kletter relativ viel.


----------



## scylla (7. September 2015)

ich finde, die bremsfinger ermüden weniger, wenn man die bremshebel (druckpunkt) recht nahe an den lenker stellt. 
wenn ein finger nicht mehr langt, ist der rest der dran hängt meistens auch schon so müde, dass eine pause gut tut.


----------



## zweiheimischer (7. September 2015)

scylla schrieb:


> ich finde, die bremsfinger ermüden weniger, wenn man die bremshebel (druckpunkt) recht nahe an den lenker stellt.
> wenn ein finger nicht mehr langt, ist der rest der dran hängt meistens auch schon so müde, dass eine pause gut tut.



hmmm, nahe am lenker mag ich überhaupt nicht. frag mich jetzt nicht, warum*. meine frau mag diese einstellung, ich nicht. sie hasst vampi (flecksuppe), ich könnts eimerweise essen ;-).
ich denk sowieso, dass da jede/r sich ein wenig an den einstellungen herumspielen muss und für sich die richtige position und haltung finden muss.
jetzt hab ich mal nachgedacht, ich brems vorn mit 2 und hint mit einem finger.

in die gleiche richtung geht die diskussion, ob fusswechsel (also welches pedal vorne oder hinten) je nach kurve. viele wechseln immer, manche nur bei kurven ohne versetzen, manche haben immer denselben fuss vorn.

am besten ists, wies am besten funzt bzw wie man sich am wohlsten fühlt.

* doch ich weiss warum: bin mal längere zeit avid gefahren. mit unvorhersehbar wanderndem druckpunkt. wennst dann den hebel an den lenker presst und noch immer nix bremst.... hat man hinkünftig den druckpunkt lieber etwas reserveorientiert weiter weg vom lenker.


----------



## scylla (7. September 2015)

hehe, die avid-problematik hatte ich auch mal. meine lösung war dann, eine verlässliche bremse zu montieren.
vielleicht hätte ich dazu schreiben sollen: geht nur mit einer gescheiten bremse 

so isses halt bei jedem anders, ich könnte beispielsweise nicht mit drei fingern den lenker halten, da würden mir die hände abfallen vor anstrengung. wie du sagst, ergonomie-fragen am bike kann eh nur jeder für sich selber beantworten. das ist wie mit sätteln, lenkerhöhe, ...  ich probier mich da überall einfach durch. wenn's net taugt wird's halt wieder zurück gestellt, ist ja bei einem bremshebelchen kein aufwand.


----------



## zweiheimischer (7. September 2015)

scylla schrieb:


> hehe, die avid-problematik hatte ich auch mal. meine lösung war dann, eine verlässliche bremse zu montieren.



meine auch.
aber da muss jede/r mal durch.


----------



## everywhere.local (7. September 2015)

Ich bremse mit kleinem Finger und Daumen 

(die Frage wurde ja schon hinreichend beantwortet, oder?)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4mate (7. September 2015)

bastifunbiker schrieb:


> die Frage wurde ja schon hinreichend beantwortet, oder?


Nein


----------



## everywhere.local (7. September 2015)

4mate schrieb:


> Nein





strige schrieb:


> Supi, danke euch. Dann kanns weitergehen mitm training


----------



## Oldie-Paul (7. September 2015)

scylla schrieb:


> ich finde, die bremsfinger ermüden weniger, wenn man die bremshebel (druckpunkt) recht nahe an den lenker stellt.


Das empfinde ich auch so. Seit ich den Druckpunkt näher am Lenker habe, meine ich auch besser dosieren zu können.


----------



## everywhere.local (7. September 2015)

Ermüdung der Bremsfinger konnte ich bei mir nie feststellen. Eher der anderen, die den Lenker greifen.


----------



## Marc B (7. September 2015)

Eine Umstellung zum 1-Finger-Bremsen ist sehr wichtig, doch das passiert nicht von jetzt auf gleich - während des Umlernprozesses wirst Du Dich immer wieder dabei erwischen die alte Gewohnheit mit zwei Fingern auszupacken. Deshalb solltest Du den Bremshebel so einstellen, dass er auf 1-Finger-Bremsen optimiert ist.

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## Black-Under (7. September 2015)

Bei mir ist das ein bischen Tagesform. Es gibt Tage da bremse ich nur mit einem Finger und an anderen bremse ich ab und an mit zwei...schon merkwürdig. Ich denke da auch gar nicht drüber nach, das passiert einfach. Das ist wie mit Klicks am RR und Flat Pedal am MTB draufsetzen und fahren....


----------



## xrated (9. September 2015)

springt ihr eigentlich auch mit 1 Finger am Hebel?


----------



## Marc B (9. September 2015)

Klaro, dass ist auch einer der Vorteile


----------



## slowbeat (9. September 2015)

xrated schrieb:


> springt ihr eigentlich auch mit 1 Finger am Hebel?


Wie denn sonst?

Ich hab in Winterberg Leute mit Dirtbikes gesehen, die den Northshore ziemlich fluffig (deutlich schneller als ich) gefahren sind. Die haben an den Drops und Hopsern auch die Finger nicht an der einzigen Bremse gehabt. Geht also auch "freihändig".


----------



## DermitdemE (10. September 2015)

Marc B schrieb:


> Klaro, dass ist auch einer der Vorteile


Mhhh... Ich mache zwar keine riesen Hüpfer, aber ich neige dazu die Bremse zu zu machen wenn ich mit einem Finger an der Bremse springe. Zumindest an der Vorderbremse ist mir das schon oft aufgefallen. Zum Glück nie so zu, dass ich mit blockiertem Rad lande.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## everywhere.local (10. September 2015)

xrated schrieb:


> springt ihr eigentlich auch mit 1 Finger am Hebel?


klar. jedenfalls in 99% aller Fälle. Der Rest ist unvermeidlicher Deathgrip


----------



## xrated (10. September 2015)

Mir ist mal die Mal weggerutscht als ich einen Finger an der Bremse hatte 
Also unfreiwilliger Onehander


----------



## Achtzig (10. September 2015)

Also ich würde sagen, in der Luft bremsen macht wenig Sinn, entsprecht braucht man auch keinen Finger an der Bremse? 

Oder tretet ihr derweil auch?


----------



## everywhere.local (10. September 2015)

Achtzig schrieb:


> Also ich würde sagen, in der Luft bremsen macht wenig Sinn, entsprecht braucht man auch keinen Finger an der Bremse?


Was macht denn jedes Mal umgreifen fürn Sinn?
Ich nutze es manchmal, wenn der Sprung aus irgendeinem Grund hecklastig geworden ist und ich sonst nicht korrigieren kann.
Manchmal muss man auch sofort nach der Landung bremsen.


Achtzig schrieb:


> Oder tretet ihr derweil auch?


Wenns schnell gehen muss 
Kommt auch mal vor, wenn ich n Hipjump verkackt hab


----------



## Achtzig (10. September 2015)

Sag bloß man merkt das Bremsen in der Luft auch beim Rad nennenwert? Beim Moped, gut, aber bei so leichten Rädern??

Ich weiß zwar nicht, was ein Hüftsprung ist, aber prinzipiell find ich der Lenker hält sich entspannter wenn die ganze Hand drum herum ist. Und wahrscheinlich bin ich's vom Moped einfach so gewöhnt. Da brauch ich wenn's rumpelig wird nämlich alle Finger damit ich nicht runter plumps...


----------



## everywhere.local (11. September 2015)

Na du kannst ja mal in der Luft, bei 50 km/h voll in die Eisen gehen, dann merkst, was du hast 
Ein Hipjump ist ein Sprung, bei dem Absprung und Landung einen Winkelversatz ausweisen.

z.B. so:


----------



## JoeArschtreter (11. September 2015)

xrated schrieb:


> Mir ist mal die Mal weggerutscht als ich einen Finger an der Bremse hatte
> Also unfreiwilliger Onehander



Also die Mal ist mir noch niemals nicht weggerutscht...


----------



## JoeArschtreter (11. September 2015)

Achtzig schrieb:


> Sag bloß man merkt das Bremsen in der Luft auch beim Rad nennenwert? Beim Moped, gut, aber bei so leichten Rädern??
> !



Die Wirkung die man dabei erzielt hat mir schon das eine oder andere mal den Arsch gerettet...


----------



## scratch_a (11. September 2015)

Ist die Annahme korrekt, dass man durch Bremsen in der Luft eine Rotation nach vorne einleitet?
Also damit man nicht (zu) hecklastig aufkommt, kann man dann Bremsen? Oder inwiefern hat es dir den Arsch gerettet @JoeArschtreter?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JoeArschtreter (11. September 2015)

Weil es dich bremst.


----------



## 4mate (11. September 2015)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Ist die Annahme korrekt, dass man durch Bremsen in der Luft eine Rotation nach vorne einleitet?


Ist korrekt. Durch das Bremsen und den Stillstand des Rades wird die
Bewegungsenergie in einen Impuls nach vorne oben gewandelt


scratch_a schrieb:


> Also damit man nicht (zu) hecklastig aufkommt, kann man dann Bremsen?


Genau. Aber auch wenn die Landezone stark abfällt


----------



## Oldie-Paul (11. September 2015)

xrated schrieb:


> springt ihr eigentlich auch mit 1 Finger am Hebel?


Die Antwort findet man in zahlreichen Bildern im Forum.


----------



## Mountain_Screen (12. September 2015)

Der Fahrer auf dem letzten Bild verzichtet sogar auf die VR-Bremse.


----------



## scratch_a (12. September 2015)

Mountain_Screen schrieb:


> Der Fahrer auf dem letzten Bild verzichtet sogar auf die VR-Bremse.



Oder er hat die Seiten getauscht? Sieht man schlecht.


----------



## everywhere.local (14. September 2015)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Oder er hat die Seiten getauscht? Sieht man schlecht.


nicht, wenn man schaut, wohin die Leitung geht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Achtzig (14. September 2015)

Aber wieso dann bremsscheibe am vr und keinen Hebel mehr?


----------



## 4mate (14. September 2015)

Wegen der Optik! "Style" und so!


----------



## JoeArschtreter (14. September 2015)

Stimmt es eigentlich dass sich nur jene über Style lustig machen die keinen besitzen? Hab ich mal gehört. ..


----------



## Jojo10 (14. September 2015)

Hallo Ihr

Für mich persönlich ist das Bremsen mit einem Finger (Zeigefinger) die bevorzugte Methode.
Jedoch bin ich mir unschlüssig wie genau mit dem Zeigefinger.
Jeder kennt die massive Handermüdung bei langen Bergabstücken.
Ich hab mal dieses Jahr bei den DH-WC Fahrern im Fernsehen geschaut. Am Start ist es eindeutig, aber auch während der Fahrt teilweise zu beobachten:
Bei denen liegt der Bremshebel nicht vor (in Richtung Fingerende) dem letzten Fingergelenk, sondern die Bremshebel liegen schon nach dem ersten Fingergelenk, also der Hebel wird mit dem "mittleren" Fingerglied gezogen.
Ich hab das mal ausprobiert. Man muss den Druckpunkt dann noch weiter Richtung Griff stellen. Um dann den Mittelfinger nicht zu klemmen muss man den Hebel zusätzlich weiter nach Innen schieben. Und weil jetzt die Reichweite des Fingers nicht mehr so lang ist muss man den Hebel auch deutlich weiter nach oben drehen. Wenn das so eingestellt ist, geht es erstaunlich gut.
Man hat mächtig mehr Power, der Finger/die Hand ermüden nicht so schnell. Die Dosierung ist allerdings ungewohnt, geht aber nach einiger Zeit auch ganz gut. Fühlt sich zuerst an, wie mit Links Bremsen beim Auto. Aber auch das kann man lernen ;-).
Was haltet ihr davon?

Gruß

PS.: Auf Fotos nicht irritieren lassen. Wenn der Hebel nicht gezogen ist, liegt das letzte Fingergelenk auf dem Hebel, erst beim Ziehen wandert der Hebel ins erste Fingergelenk.


----------



## scratch_a (14. September 2015)

bastifunbiker schrieb:


> nicht, wenn man schaut, wohin die Leitung geht



Wie geschrieben, ich kann das auf diesem Bild nicht erkennen, ob die Leitung weiter nach hinten oder nach unten zur Gabel geht...deshalb kannst du schon recht haben


----------



## everywhere.local (14. September 2015)

Achtzig schrieb:


> Aber wieso dann bremsscheibe am vr und keinen Hebel mehr?


Bremse kaputt und demontiert. 


scratch_a schrieb:


> Wie geschrieben, ich kann das auf diesem Bild nicht erkennen, ob die Leitung weiter nach hinten oder nach unten zur Gabel geht...deshalb kannst du schon recht haben


Finde, das sieht schon recht eindeutig aus


----------



## reblaus_MSP (20. September 2015)

Ich habe an der Position des Schalt- und Bremshebels seit dem Kauf meines Bikes nichts verändert.
Nach genauerem hinsehen habe ich jetzt festgestellt, dass ich den Bremshebel nicht so weit nach innen schieben kann dass ich mit einem Finger permanent an der Bremse sein kann, da dann auch der Schalthebel nach innen rutschen würde, dieser sitzt glaube ich aber perfekt dass ich mit sicherem Griff am Lenker mit dem Daumen bequem hoch und runter schalten kann.


----------



## Leertaste (20. September 2015)

Ein weiterer Vorteil des "Zeigefingerbremsens" ist die ergonomischere Handhaltung .
Beim bremsen mit 2 Finger wird die Hand mehr nach innen abgeknickt , was auf Dauer zu schmerzen am Ulnar-Nerv bzw. in den äusseren Fingern führen kann .

Einfach mal versuchen :

Die Hand an den Lenker , so als würde man fahren .
Dann mal nur den Zeigefinger an die Bremshebel und dann mal Zeige-und Mittelfinger an die Hebel .
Man wird ganz deutlich sehen wie sich die Hand , im Gegensatz zu der Ein-Finger-Methode , beim Gebrauch von 2 Fingern nach innen abknickt .


----------



## 4mate (20. September 2015)

reblaus_MSP schrieb:


> Nach genauerem hinsehen habe ich jetzt festgestellt, dass ich den Bremshebel nicht so weit nach innen schieben kann dass ich mit einem Finger permanent an der Bremse sein kann, da dann auch der Schalthebel nach innen rutschen würde,


Lösung: Positionen tauschen, Bremse nach innen


----------



## fr3shi (20. September 2015)

klappt leider nicht immer. Bei der Kombi Avid Elixir 3 und XT Schaltung z.B. ist es nicht möglich... Da ist die Ganganzeige im Weg ;-).
Ich persönlich würde aber den sicheren Griff zur Bremse bevorzugen und die Schaltung ggf ein Stück weiter raus schieben, solange es im Rahmen bleibt. Schalten tut man ja meistens in kontrollierten Situationen wo man auch mal leicht die Handstellung ändern kann. Beim bremsen habe ich lieber die Hand optimal am Lenker.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scratch_a (20. September 2015)

Mhhh....Shifter ohne Ganganzeige probieren?
Welches BJ ist die Avid? Vielleicht passt ja bei dir der "Friendship-Adapter", damit du Schalt- und Bremshebel an einer Schelle hast. Könnte dann auch dein Problem lösen?


----------



## fr3shi (20. September 2015)

okay könnte ich mal versuchen, guter Hinweis. Ist auch das Rad von meinem Bruder, bei mir passt da alles perfekt ;-). (Sram Bremse und Sram Schaltung). Wollte nur zum Ausdruck bringen, dass es nicht immer ohne kleine Kompromisse machbar ist (dachte ich zu mindestens) und ich dann die Bremse für wichtiger halte.


----------



## Achtzig (20. September 2015)

Kann man da die Anzeige nicht weg bauen? Bei shimano geht das gut...


----------



## everywhere.local (21. September 2015)

Also bei nem SLX Shifter kann man die Anzeige einfach abschrauben. Auf der Rückseite selbiger ist sogar ein Deckel, den man stattderer hinschrauben kann. Würde mich wundern, wenns bei der XT anders ist.


----------



## Leertaste (21. September 2015)

bastifunbiker schrieb:


> Also bei nem SLX Shifter kann man die Anzeige einfach abschrauben. Auf der Rückseite selbiger ist sogar ein Deckel, den man stattderer hinschrauben kann. Würde mich wundern, wenns bei der XT anders ist.


Den Deckle auf der Rückseite gibt es schon eine ganze Weile nicht mehr - den muss man jetzt extra kaufen ... ^^

z.B. :

https://www.bike-components.de/de/Shimano/Abdeckung-Ganganzeige-fuer-SL-M670-p35703/


----------



## Achtzig (21. September 2015)

Oder einfach weg lassen...


----------



## everywhere.local (21. September 2015)

Leertaste schrieb:


> Den Deckle auf der Rückseite gibt es schon eine ganze Weile nicht mehr - den muss man jetzt extra kaufen ... ^^
> 
> z.B. :
> 
> https://www.bike-components.de/de/Shimano/Abdeckung-Ganganzeige-fuer-SL-M670-p35703/


die Schweine!


----------



## Deleted 253143 (21. September 2015)

Hi fr3shi,

schau dich mal bei Trickstuff um.
Entweder der Clapton oder der Matshi sollte da funktionieren.

http://www.trickstuff.de/de/products/clapton_KL.php


----------



## fr3shi (21. September 2015)

Danke für die vielen Hinweise . Werde mir, die Schaltung bei Gelegenheit noch mal genauer anschauen und auch die Adapter von Trickstuff (danke BAK84).
Aber wie schon gesagt, ich habe da keine Probleme. Ist am Bike von meinem Bruder ;-). Aber gut zu wissen, dass es doch einige Lösungen gibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mettwurst82 (22. September 2015)

fr3shi schrieb:


> Schalten tut man ja meistens in kontrollierten Situationen wo man auch mal leicht die Handstellung ändern kann. Beim bremsen habe ich lieber die Hand optimal am Lenker.



Nie und nimmer ist das ein Argument für eine ungünstige Positionierung des Schalthebels!


----------



## fr3shi (22. September 2015)

und


Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> Nie und nimmer ist das ein Argument für eine ungünstige Positionierung des Schalthelbes!



Wenn man sich aber entscheiden muss zwischen optimaler Bremsposition und optimaler Schaltposition, würde ich die Bremse bevorzugen...
ist nur meine Meinung. Jeder wie er mag. Optimum wäre natürlich es passt beides perfekt. Ich meinte ja auch nicht, dass man sich die Bremse perfekt einstellt und zum Schalten Verrenkungen machen soll. Soll natürlich alles im Rahmen bleiben


----------



## Mettwurst82 (22. September 2015)

Man sollte sich da nie zwischen entscheiden müssen. Beides gehört optimal positioniert. Und wenn da ne Ganganzeige im Weg ist, gehört diese entfernt. Wir reden hier ja von Sportgeräten und nicht von Hollandrädern. 

Und die ganzen Zweifingerbremser hier gehen auch gar nicht. Das ist einfach falsch. Dafür wurden die Dinger nicht vorgesehen. Hier fragt jemand wie man's richtig macht und es kommen haufenweise Leute mit "ich brems auch gern mal mit zwei Fingern". Das hat auch nix mehr mit Geschmack wie bei Kliciks und Flatpedals zu tun. Das ist schlicht und einfach falsch!


----------



## fr3shi (22. September 2015)

Gebe dir da ja auch recht . Ich fasse mal zusammen.

Punkt 1.
Bremsen immer nur mit einem Finger und zwar dem Zeigefinger!

Punkt 2.
Bremse optimal ausrichten, sodass das zweite Gelenk vom Zeigefinger in der "Kuhle" am Bremshebel anliegt.

Punkt 3.
Bei Ausrichtungsproblemen von Brems- und Schalthebel ggf. Position vertauschen, sofern vorhanden Ganganzeige demontieren oder Ersatzschelle besorgen (SRAM Matchmaker, Trickstuff usw.).

Bei Fehlern korrigiert mich ;-)


----------



## fr3shi (28. September 2015)

So am Wochenende mal die Ganganzeige entfernt. Ging wirklich easy. Jetzt passt das Cockpit für meinen Bruder perfekt. Danke für die Hinweise


----------



## reblaus_MSP (28. September 2015)

Habe jetzt auch Gang- und Bremshebel getauscht damit die Bremse weiter innen sitzt. Ist noch etwas ungewohnt aber mit der Zeit vermutlich die sicherere Variante.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ams-rider (5. Oktober 2015)

ein Tipp falls es mit der anordnung nicht ganz klappen sollte: ich habe bei meinen xt-hebeln (2011) die halter für links und rechts vertauscht. sprich linker schalthebel am rechten halter und andersrum.

edit: ich musste aber eine zusätzliche nut in die halter feilen, diese soll nämlich eigentlich sicherstellen, dass man die halter nur auf der vorgesehenen seite verwenden kann


----------



## everywhere.local (14. Oktober 2015)

ams-rider schrieb:


> edit: ich musste aber eine zusätzliche nut in die halter feilen, diese soll nämlich eigentlich sicherstellen, dass man die halter nur auf der vorgesehenen seite verwenden kann


again what learned: Poka yoke nützt gar nix.


----------



## derAndre (14. Oktober 2015)

fr3shi schrieb:


> ....
> Punkt 2.
> Bremse optimal ausrichten, sodass das zweite Gelenk vom Zeigefinger in der "Kuhle" am Bremshebel anliegt.
> ....
> Bei Fehlern korrigiert mich ;-)



Öhm also das ist Geschmackssache. Ich habe das erste Gelenk bzw. sogar nur das erste Segment des Fingers an der Bremse liegen. Andere machen es so wie Du geschrieben hast. Ich finde die Fingerspitze ist zum einen kräftiger und gleichzeitig senbiler als der "Mittelteil" des Fingers. Ich muss dazu sagen das ich große und einigermaßen kräftige Hände habe. Die meisten kommen an meinen Bremshebel gar nicht rann. Ich habe außerdem immer ein paar Millimeter "Leerweg" so das ich den Bremshebel ein Stück ziehen kann ohne das "gebremst" wird. Dadurch habe ich sicheren halt am Hebel und kann sehr schnell und gleichzeitig senibel reagieren.

Den Rest unterschreibe ich.

Manchmal muss man aber auch einfach mal die Finger von der Bremse nehmen und dem Rock'n'Roll Respekt zollen, hehe:



Gut zu sehen Bremse innen, Schaltung zum Griff.


----------



## everywhere.local (14. Oktober 2015)

derAndre schrieb:


> Manchmal muss man aber auch einfach mal die Finger von der Bremse nehmen und dem Rock'n'Roll Respekt zollen


dann aber bitte die Hand vom Lenker und in die Höhe


----------



## derAndre (14. Oktober 2015)

Soweit bin ich leider noch nicht. Offen gestanden der kleine Finger "passiert", ist keine Absicht, hehe.


----------



## fr3shi (14. Oktober 2015)

Glaube wir bremsen mit dem gleichen Gelenk ;-) Ich habe nur von der anderen Seite aus gezählt ;-). Meine auch das Fingerendgelenk.

Den Leerweg habe ich übrigens auch ;-).


----------



## derAndre (14. Oktober 2015)

Das hatte ich schon vermutet aber in dem Fall das Fingergrundgelenk mitgezählt und wieder beim Fingermittelgelenk gelandet, hehe. Mein Sohn hat zu Beispiel eine Zeitlang mit dem Stinkefinger gebremst und den Zeigefinger am Lenker gelassen. Hat für Ihn besser funktioniert.

Am Ende gilt: "Wer rechtzeitig stehen bleibt, hat recht", hehe!


----------



## everywhere.local (14. Oktober 2015)

derAndre schrieb:


> . Mein Sohn hat zu Beispiel eine Zeitlang mit dem Stinkefinger gebremst und den Zeigefinger am Lenker gelassen. Hat für Ihn besser funktioniert.


wie zur Hölle geht das?


----------



## ams-rider (14. Oktober 2015)

Es sind gar nicht sooo wenige die so bremsen, kenne auch ein paar
Für mich klappt das aber auch nicht


----------



## derAndre (14. Oktober 2015)

Herrvoragend, wenn Du ihn gefragt hast ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fr3shi (14. Oktober 2015)

Kriesel schrieb:


> Der Zeigefinger ist der einzige, den Du unabhängig von den Anderen krümmen kannst. (Probier's mal aus)
> Wenn Du mit dem Mittelfinger bremst, ändert sich die Griffstärke um den Lenker und Du hat weniger Kontrolle.
> Daher gibt es die Empfehlung, nur mit dem Zeigefinger zu bremsen.



Kann ich so bestätigen. Deswegen würde ich auch nur mit dem Zeigefinger bremsen. Mit dem Mittelfinger verkrampfe ich etwas ;-)


----------



## scylla (15. Oktober 2015)

> Der Zeigefinger ist der einzige, den Du unabhängig von den Anderen krümmen kannst. (Probier's mal aus)


Gerade ausprobiert, kann ich nicht bestätigen. Das mit dem unabhängigen Krümmen klappt nur mit Ring- und kleinem Finger nicht. Aber vielleicht bin ich einfach anatomisch seltsam.
Mit dem Mittelfinger bremsen könnte ich trotzdem nicht. Meine Bremshebel sind einfach nicht lang genug (Gripshift-Liebhaber), als dass ich da mit dem Mittelfinger noch dran käme. Zweifingerbemsen fällt also auch aus


----------



## adrenochrom (15. Oktober 2015)

scylla schrieb:


> Gerade ausprobiert, kann ich nicht bestätigen. Das mit dem unabhängigen Krümmen klappt nur mit Ring- und kleinem Finger nicht. Aber vielleicht bin ich einfach anatomisch seltsam.


selbstversuch: unabhaengig ist nur der zeigefinger. (und daumen, der ist aber keine bremsoption)


----------



## everywhere.local (15. Oktober 2015)

adrenochrom schrieb:


> und daumen, der ist aber keine bremsoption


warum nicht?  Du Daumenrassist!


----------



## adrenochrom (15. Oktober 2015)

gemeldet


----------



## adrenochrom (15. Oktober 2015)

wann kommt eigentlich die fingerlose bremsautomatik?
gibt es schon patente?


----------



## fr3shi (15. Oktober 2015)

mach Bluetooth dran und es ist neu und innovativ ;-)


----------



## everywhere.local (15. Oktober 2015)

adrenochrom schrieb:


> wann kommt eigentlich die fingerlose bremsautomatik?
> gibt es schon patente?


bremsen mit der Zunge - ich bin da schon an was dran. Kommt auch in mein StartUp


----------



## adrenochrom (15. Oktober 2015)

bastifunbiker schrieb:


> bremsen mit der Zunge - ich bin da schon an was dran. Kommt auch in mein StartUp


wir sollten uns zusammentun.
ich liefere die genialen ideen, du testest.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## everywhere.local (15. Oktober 2015)

adrenochrom schrieb:


> wir sollten uns zusammentun.
> ich liefere die genialen ideen, du testest.


aber, aber, aber... ich bin doch inschenör


----------



## Oldie-Paul (15. Oktober 2015)

scylla schrieb:


> Das mit dem unabhängigen Krümmen klappt nur mit Ring- und kleinem Finger nicht. Aber vielleicht bin ich einfach anatomisch seltsam.


Ach was. Der eine schaut auf die pure Anatomie und zieht einen puristischen Schluss. Der andere hat seine Finger trainiert und schaut, was geht. Es gibt ja Leute die Geige oder Klavier spielen können. Und bevor ein Einwand kommt - auch beim Bremsen sind die Finger vorgekrümmt. Man sollte ja den Lenker noch im Griff haben.
Ich kann mit dem Mittelfinger nicht bremsen, weil ich dann mit dem Zeigefinger den Hebelweg begrenze. Wenn der Zeigefinger festgeklemmt ist, ist die Situation maximal blöd, falls man wirklich bremsen muss.


----------



## Mettwurst82 (15. Oktober 2015)

scylla schrieb:


> Gerade ausprobiert, kann ich nicht bestätigen. Das mit dem unabhängigen Krümmen klappt nur mit Ring- und kleinem Finger nicht. Aber vielleicht bin ich einfach anatomisch seltsam.
> Mit dem Mittelfinger bremsen könnte ich trotzdem nicht. Meine Bremshebel sind einfach nicht lang genug (Gripshift-Liebhaber), als dass ich da mit dem Mittelfinger noch dran käme. Zweifingerbemsen fällt also auch aus



Meine Handchirurgin hat mir in der Tat gesagt es gibt Menschen, die eine Sehne mehr bzw. weniger im Unterarm haben als andere. Die mit der einen Sehne mehr können wahrscheinlich mehr von einander unabhängig bewegen als andere.


----------



## ähM_Key (5. März 2016)

Hi!

Ich bin gerade in der Umgewöhnungsphase von einer älteren Deore Schalt/Bremseinheit mit V-Brakes...

Wie schaltet ihr denn dann wenn der Zeigefinger an der Bremse ist?
Unter Ausnutzung von 2-Way-Release strikt mit dem Daumen (also hoch und runter)?

Es gibt ja doch einige Situationen in denen man zugleich Bremsen und Schalten muss und da tue ich mir momentan mit meiner alten Technik schwer...

MK


----------



## adrenochrom (5. März 2016)

daumen


----------



## ams-rider (6. März 2016)

Daumen zum Schalten,
Zeigefinder an der Bremse,
der Rest am Lenker.
So ist das bei mir in 99% der Zeit,  und, so weit ich weiß, auch bei fast allen, die ich kenne.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sir Galahad (6. März 2016)

Was sind eigentlich genau diese "Bremsen"? Und warum muss man an denen einen Finger haben? Ich tät die einfach totklatschen. Obwohl man ja damit Pferde oder Ochsen bremsen kann ... vielleicht könnte unsere immerfeuchte Muschi da mal eine Klonummer oder wie das heisst zu schreiben ..


----------



## ähM_Key (6. März 2016)

adrenochrom schrieb:


> daumen





ams-rider schrieb:


> Daumen zum Schalten,
> Zeigefinder an der Bremse,
> der Rest am Lenker.
> So ist das bei mir in 99% der Zeit,  und, so weit ich weiß, auch bei fast allen, die ich kenne.



Danke euch! Dann fang ich mal an mich umzugewöhnen..


----------



## Oldie-Paul (6. März 2016)

Sir Galahad schrieb:


> Was sind eigentlich genau diese "Bremsen"? ...


*Sir*, Sie haben sich mal wieder vergaloppiert. Die Pferdekoppel ist im KTWR. Da werden Sie geholfen.


----------



## Sir Galahad (6. März 2016)

Stimmt, da sind die ganzen Ochsen  Dann geh ich die mal wieder scheuchen ...


----------



## JoeArschtreter (6. März 2016)

ähM_Key schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Ich bin gerade in der Umgewöhnungsphase von einer älteren Deore Schalt/Bremseinheit mit V-Brakes...
> 
> ...



Das hab ich aber noch nie gemacht glaub ich. In welchen Situationen soll das denn sein?


----------



## ähM_Key (6. März 2016)

Eigentlich immer wenn man verzögert muss man die Übersetzung anpassen...
Kann man natürlich auch sequentiell machen, aber in technisch anspruchsvollen Passagen hat man nicht immer die Zeit/Möglichkeit dazu.


----------



## JoeArschtreter (7. März 2016)

Eigentlich immer? Fährst du auch Downhill?


----------



## adrenochrom (7. März 2016)

JoeArschtreter schrieb:


> Fährst du auch Downhill?


schalten? da ist doch selbst pedalieren ueberfluessig!


----------



## JoeArschtreter (7. März 2016)

Ähm ja ich glaube das dürfte mittlerweile längst jedem bekannt sein...


----------



## ähM_Key (7. März 2016)

JoeArschtreter schrieb:


> Eigentlich immer?


Ich schrieb "Eigentlich immer *wenn man verzögert*".
Und ja, ich ging davon aus, dass man danach per Pedal wieder beschleunigt und habe den Sonderfall Downhill außer Acht gelassen.

Ist eigentlich auch völlig egal, ich möchte das gern so machen, habe die Frage gestellt und Antworten bekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --- (7. März 2016)

Gwin verzögert nicht!


----------



## LeaLoewin (8. März 2016)

albern, aber ich tue das auch jedesmal wenn ich in der Stadt an ne Ampel komme  ... auf Downhill Rennstrecken gibt es  davon nur sehr wenige 

im Gelände denk ich darüber aber nie nach... ich schalte einfach wenn ich muss, ob ich dabei schonmal gebremst hab weiß ich nicht.
Mich wundert es bei @ähM_Key aber auch, weil wenn man Bremst schaltet man doch eh auf die größeren Ritzel hinten und das tut man doch bei SRAM oder Shimano egal welchen alters mit dem Daumen

beim Rennrad früher ist mir das in der Stadt übrigens deutlich unangenhmer aufgefallen. Da sind das jedesmal tierische Verrenkungen weil man alles gleichzeitig mit einem Hebel machen muss.... und meist aus der eher unergonomischeren Griffhaltung auf den Hörnchen heraus


----------



## ähM_Key (8. März 2016)

LeaLoewin schrieb:


> wenn man Bremst schaltet man doch eh auf die größeren Ritzel hinten


...und vorn aufs Kleine


----------



## LeaLoewin (8. März 2016)

neee man fährt 2x10 und somit nur auf einem Kettenblatt außer es geht steil bergauf (wo man wieder nicht bremst) 
... im ernst ich hab gerade genau aus dem Grund umgerüstet, weil ich sonst ständig zwischen mittel und Groß gewechselt hab und das nicht weil ich bei meiner 26-36-48 Kurbel im Mittleren Blatt umbedingt höhere Gänge bräuchte, sondern weil die größten zwei Gänge 36/13 & 36/11 nicht fahrbar waren ohne gerassel.
.... bei einem 40er oder 42er Blatt würd ich einfach hinten ein paar Gänge weiter runter Schalten


----------



## ähM_Key (8. März 2016)

Okay...wird wohl doch eine größere Umgewöhnung als befürchtet


----------



## HarzEnduro (16. April 2016)

bastifunbiker schrieb:


> Ermüdung der Bremsfinger konnte ich bei mir nie feststellen. Eher der anderen, die den Lenker greifen.


Ich hab es schon geschafft, dass ich garnicht mehr richtig Bremsen konnte. Eine längere Trial Sektion und der Muskel war so ermüdet, dass das Bremsen schwer viel aber Trial ist ja kein "richtiges" MTB fahren.


----------



## Jojo10 (16. April 2016)

Hallo

Zum Thema Ermüdung:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/musc...-sitz-auf-dem-rad.798605/page-3#post-13733981

Gruß


----------

